# Interest group forums > Book Forum >  How do you get copyright protection for your script?

## tec0

As an introduction to my question I would like to point out that I have been writing fantasy all my life but never got anywhere. Sad thing is various problems including hard drive crashes took away most of my scripts. 

Still I got a good few left and was thinking to take the ultimate step of trying to get published. I have been in contact with most publishers but I got the “who the hell are you” look... After all what does a dyslexic armature with no training have to offer that they don’t already sell?

It is true even fantasy is reaching a point of “more of the same” so having a fresh perspective is a bit difficult and for the longest time I gave-up on ever publishing anything. 

Thus my question... 

How do I protect my scripts? How do I get my grammar and other problems fixed?

----------


## adrianh

Go speak to a publishing house...that is what they do!

----------


## Mike C

Hi Tec0 - you could try "self-publish" via kindle, as an option.  As for corrections of grammar and spelling, you will need a good editor.  Not too sure where you would get that kind of person from, nor how much it would cost.  Otherwise you need to use a friend who has the ability to make the necessary edits.

I have been told recently that once you use the copywrite symbol on your work, that work is considered "owned" by you and, should the issue come into contention, proof of the date of copywrite will determine the owner.  Can't vouch for the validity of what I have heard, but heard it from someone who is presently fighting a copywrite case.

----------

tec0 (03-Feb-14)

----------


## tec0

> Hi Tec0 - you could try "self-publish" via kindle, as an option.  As for corrections of grammar and spelling, you will need a good editor.  Not too sure where you would get that kind of person from, nor how much it would cost.  Otherwise you need to use a friend who has the ability to make the necessary edits.
> 
> I have been told recently that once you use the copywrite symbol on your work, that work is considered "owned" by you and, should the issue come into contention, proof of the date of copywrite will determine the owner.  Can't vouch for the validity of what I have heard, but heard it from someone who is presently fighting a copywrite case.


Thank you Mike It helps... 

My luck with our local Publishing house is less then helpful... They basically placed the phone down in my ear and when I drove up the responsible person was MIA... I since then gave-up. Finding someone willing to read my script "crap" is possibly the biggest problem... 

Anyhow I will see what I can find and who is helpful...

----------


## desA

Suggestion: Research copyright & its application in SA. A very, very useful - free - gift to you & your descendents.

All it takes is:

(c) 2014, Jan Alleman

----------

tec0 (03-Feb-14)

----------


## sterne.law@gmail.com

Copyright stems from the common law.
I also suggest trying to publish through one of the ebook mechanisms in the interim and keep knocking on doors.
Publishers and record producers are always getting scripts, rejection is the name of the game, Im afraid.

----------

tec0 (03-Feb-14)

----------


## xcorporation

Actually,

i went to publish a very very informative book in december on Kindle : https://kdp.amazon.com
I tried selling my book for $15 but got alot of returns. Went below the $10 market and got my sales.
Some points to ponder: in mexico they will pay 50 USD for a e-book, Britain will go less than 10.

If you are smart; you can re-publish the same e-book for other languages. if you can make sense out of them.

This way, you target english and native othr languages - generating more wealth.

in total i was able to sell about 60 copies in 3 month time span.
And i though my e-book was actually crap ...

----------

